# New cache design speeds up processing time by 15 percent



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Researchers at MIT and the University of Connecticut have now developed a set of new rules for cache management on multicore chips. Simulation results have shown that the rules significantly improve chip performance while simultaneously reducing the energy consumption. The researchers' first paper, presented at the IEEE International Symposium on Computer Architecture, reported gains (on average) of 15 percent in execution time and 25 percent energy savings.
> 
> So how are these caches typically managed, and what is this group doing differently?


More


----------

